# Back to basics



## Cha$e

Well here's a few pictures of the raw, rough and ready gym im training in. Currently weight training and a lot of sparring and cardio, the grappling, BJJ and ground work is taken care of in the gymnastics room and matted areas above the weight rooms. Proper raw old school gym. Enjoy

Weight room:














































Shower/changing rooms:



















Heavy bag room:










And the best thing of all membership Â£5 for life and training session fees Â£1, a small but raw gym with a bucnh of good guys running it. :fight:


----------



## marc

Now thats a gym...wheres the jacuzzi though!


----------



## Cha$e

The jacuzzi is the lake down the road lol, lucky to have hot showers but its a good gym where you can get your head down and get some proper training done.


----------



## West Fight Company

Now thats a proper gym. Reminds my of my old gym CEYMS in norwich. There were no women allowed, no cardio machines and a whole room dedicated to legs!


----------



## Cha$e

Women are allowed at the gym but only to bring the drinks and scrub our backs lol, equal oportunities at this gym and some of the woman can bench press me and i aint small, im 6"2 174lbs good middleweight material lol.

Tend to train a lot on core strength and legs (if i keep moving and hit hard things dont last long, thats why im called the artful dodger lol). Good thing is all over the gym there are training routines targetting specific muscle groups so you never go wrong with training and how to do it properly.

I am looking for a specific MMA gym in and around rochdale where i live and ive found one in oldham just need to pop down and check out the place.


----------



## [email protected] Company

Looks good! Nice old school set-up! Does look very similar to CEYMS except they charged an extortionate Â£1.20 to train! I miss that place...


----------



## Cha$e

[email protected] Company said:


> Looks good! Nice old school set-up! Does look very similar to CEYMS except they charged an extortionate Â£1.20 to train! I miss that place...


OMG that is extortionate lol good things is aswell outside there is a 400m running track too so warming up is no problem, the gym has turned out some world-class weightlifters and has a good few up and coming fighters.:biggerGrin:


----------



## silverback

lol, what a dump.

like my thai gym, except we have more lighting.

lol


----------



## Cha$e

who need lighting if i can hit hard in the dark then ive got a good chance when i can see what im hitting lol


----------



## Kunoichi

marc said:


> Now thats a gym...


Yep....... sweating testosterone even when there's no one in the room.

Where's the stretching area, the pilates weights and the yoga mats? It ain't a proper gym til you get all of these. That place could also use a good pair of pink curtains. And I could do something about the lighting... humm....

Full address please, that needs female touch. Step aside, men! This is what I was born to do -rubs hands and smiles mischeviously-


----------



## marc

kunoichi...uk-mma's resident interior designer


----------



## Cha$e

hahahaha its a true mens gym where women are allowed lol. But hell no to the pilates and pink curtains


----------



## Kunoichi

...no yoga mats? 

I had so many wonderful plans for that place...


----------



## parker

ha old school


----------



## NLG

West Fight Company said:


> Now thats a proper gym. Reminds my of my old gym CEYMS in norwich. There were no women allowed, no cardio machines and a whole room dedicated to legs!


Doesnt happen to be near Toys R Us (and right next to the Oriental Arts Centre) does it?

Cool gym there Mr. Headhunter! haha


----------



## Si-K

lol, thats funny.

I wont be lacing up my new white reboks and wearing my new limited eddition Von Dutch t-shirt when I go their then.....(coz thats what I wear when I go to "train" NOT)

looks and sounds like a proper gym to me - not a "fitness centre" which is good - if the general public trained in places like that - the world would be a healthier place - unless they licked the walls or somethin'.

Although, I have to admit I train at a fitness centre at the mo - but I ignore about 80% of the crap they have in their and have a good idea of what to use (squat rack, free weights, good running machine, swimming pool, heavy bags and lots of mats). Then I can settle down in the Hydro pool with a stated of the art super buff protien 3000 beefcake maker potion and vomit.


----------



## Cha$e

Lol not a good idea to lick anything in a sweaty mans gym. It does the job and the guys that regularily train are a great help in clarifying anything i have to ask


----------



## Si-K

LOL, What - you dont have to lick the equipment after use, what kind of gym etiquette is that - that was the first thing I was taught at hairy bobs beefcake studios.


----------



## Cha$e

We dont lick the equipment thats wrong, but having a bucnh of sweaty men around doesnt boad well when you drop your guard trust me, sweaty arm pitts are my newest fear


----------



## Si-K

street alert as well as gym alert then.

Marso - did you ever train at Vic's? ala Gym 21? - they used to have a rat hole in the showers - that was classy.


----------



## Cha$e

You know you are in a proper gym when the spiders can bench press more than you :lol:


----------



## Kunoichi

hahahahahaha


----------



## Cha$e

It's not funny when they corner you, i'd rather take on Fedor than one of them spiders lol


----------



## Kunoichi

...and then you make fun when I offer my female expertise to clean that place up. You rather have spiders that "can bench press more than you" than pink curtain and pilates paraphernilia. Well, FINE. Be that way, see if I care


----------



## Cha$e

Oh dont worry i will


----------



## tahir

i love hardcore gyms, no distractions just serious training:beerchug:


----------



## Cha$e

Certainly is and the thing i like most is the fact they have a zero tolerance on drug use * being a weight-lifting club im glad they do this * and i also appreciate the fact they have no discrimination against anyone who trains be it for strength, looks or competetive sport.


----------



## salmirza

heres some sports specific training/ conditioning i put on youtube; cost Â£0 as mostly done in park with a mate as a weight!

http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=salmirza&search_type=


----------

